# Here Is My Grandfarthers Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my granddads pocket watch it was given to him on his 21st birthday and then my dad gave it to me I saw a few post of other's showing there granddad's watches so I thought I would post mine I like the Elk on the back of the hunter case.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, a really fine watch, made in finest quality (you can see that on the engraved patented regulator wheel). When you tell us the serial number on the movement (quite unreadable), I / we can tell you much more.

Andreas


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is the info I found Waltham A.W.W. Co model 1908,16 size,17 jewel,pendent set,serial no 17995676 made in 1910 ,hunter case


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

That is so gorgeous, you lucky man.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A real treasure is that


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm... something is wrong with the regulator... actually the (patented) star wheel should be connected to the regulator hand.

Andreas


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Your right Andreas I never notice that before the whole regulator has been changed I have a couple of watch that have it and looked at a few books some time through the years the regulator was replaced.


----------

